# Flamingo's



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

So I have to ask... why do folks put pink Flamingo's on the lawn? I have seen this on a few lawns here at TLF but why? Has to be something to it...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Adding flamingos is the final step in perfecting a lawn. It will give your turf that X factor, nudging it a bit further up on the wow scale. It may be the most important thing you can do. 

Plus, Connor Ward did it (#Connor did it)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@wardconnor started it, and I would say it has sort of become a symbol of lawn dominance... like you can trash it up with some plastic birds and it still looks better than all the neighbors type thing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Union Products 62360 Original Featherstone Flamingo's, Pack of Two


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Tooooo funny and it will be quite some time before I can even think about something like this....


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Have a pair of old crows on my lawn, what does that mean?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Have a pair of old crows on my lawn, what does that mean?


You enjoy cheap bourbon. :lol:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> > Have a pair of old crows on my lawn, what does that mean?
> ...


Thats true and i can not lie.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > iowa jim said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with cheap Bourbon in a "plastic" bottle to share with those special folks who always show up empty handed :shock: or who are always too busy when there is work to be done


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

ctrav said:


> So I have to ask... why do folks put pink Flamingo's on the lawn? I have seen this on a few lawns here at TLF but why? Has to be something to it...


The pink flamingo lawn ornament was invented not far from where I live, in Leominster, Massachusetts, back in 1957, by Don Featherstone and are a pop culture icon of the late 50s, kind of like tail fins on cars, lime green steel kitchen cabinets, and roadside diners. For more info, see Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic_flamingo

In my area, there are some charity organizations that regularly hold fundraisers that feature the ability to have somebody "flocked" as a practical joke / PR-spreader for the organization. Basically, you make a donation of say $20 or so to the organization and they will stealthily place a whole flock of pink flamingos on your lawn. The person who has been "flocked" can then make a donation to the organization to have the flock fly away to another victim potential donor.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome @ken-n-nancy thanks for the in-depth overview!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pink flamingos on a lawn have another meaning too. It is a way to invite all the neighbors for a driveway party on Friday night. It is a way to meet new neighbors and socialize.

https://www.mercurynews.com/2012/07/30/ready-to-party-look-for-a-pink-flamingo/amp/


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a solar one lol


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Flamingos are a necessity for me. I feel naked without them.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Winters have to be a bitch on them in Utah.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Along with the blue username for LOTM, should we add a small pink flamingo icon next to a name for some type of honor/achievement?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> Along with the blue username for LOTM, should we add a small pink flamingo icon next to a name for some type of honor/achievement?


That feature isn't native to phpbb, so not at this time. But we could make usernames pink, haha.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Stellar P said:


>


😂😂😂😂


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

@wardconnor explained the reason for them in one of his videos. He says is was basically a way to turn heads, then once they did, they would be like, "holy crap, look at that lawn" and that they are fun conversation starter.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> @wardconnor explained the reason for them in one of his videos. He says is was basically a way to turn heads, then once they did, they would be like, "holy crap, look at that lawn" and that they are fun conversation starter.


yes.. That was my original intention.. Now I like them. This is exactly what they do... They do turn heads.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> > @wardconnor explained the reason for them in one of his videos. He says is was basically a way to turn heads, then once they did, they would be like, "holy crap, look at that lawn" and that they are fun conversation starter.
> ...


Tried to get my wife to let me buy some, but she's worried about swingers showing up expecting to party. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > jessehurlburt said:
> ...


Looks like your just going to have to embrace the swingers if they come.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVcz7Mr-EEc


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Aawickham78 said:


>


This video makes me laugh every time I see it. So inexplicable.
I always want to know what happened 15 seconds before the video and what happens in the 15 seconds after the video.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Christmas time


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

For sale near me:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> For sale near me:


I want


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Can you imagine if "Big Flamingo" marketed the Pink Flamingo for Breast Cancer Awareness month...forget about it. The revenue would be nuts, I bet those are high margin items.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

TLF t-shirt idea. Pink Shirt with Flamingo stating "The Lawn Forum Supports Healthy Breast". Boom! You're welcome.


----------

